# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Pääkaupunkiseutu harkitsee jo alueellista raitiotieverkkoa

## Rattivaunu

HS kertoo verkossa, että pääkaupunkiseutu harkitsee alueellista raitiotieverkkoa.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> HS kertoo verkossa, että pääkaupunkiseutu harkitsee alueellista raitiotieverkkoa.


Ainoa vaan, ettei tuossa ole (ainakaan minulle) mitään oikeasti uuttaa... Lähinnä vanhojen suunnitelmien tuomista esiin yhdessä paketissa....

Jo tuo muutos olisi yhtä suuri kuin otsikko antaa olettaa (ja osittain se onkin), niin se olisi järjen voitto suurundenhulluudesta ja 2000-luvun voitto 1970-luvusta (vaikka pidänkin monista 70-luvun ajatuksista...)

Ja jos/kun tuo on se suunta, niin olen itse käytettävissä liittyen kevyen raideliikenteen suunnitteluun...  :Cool:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> HS kertoo verkossa, että pääkaupunkiseutu harkitsee alueellista raitiotieverkkoa.


Se minkä panee merkille, ja joka vaikuttaa vähän kummalliselta on, että nuo uudet lähiöitä toisiinsa yhdistävät  raitiotiet (Hesarin artikkelin isommassa kartassa) ovat vain yhdestä kohdasta (Viira) kytketty yhteen nykyiseen verkkoon, ja että verkostossa on jopa kokonaan muuhun verkostoon kuulumattomia paloja, kuten Soukka-Kauklahti. Miten varikko- ja korjaamotoiminta sellaisessa tullaan oikein hoitamaan, vai onko tarkoitus kentes että raideleveys olisi sama kuin metrolla, että vaunut käyttävät metroraiteita siirtyäkseen huoltoon?

Vai onko verkko koko laajuudesssaan niin karkea ehdotus, että se etsii vielä muotoaan? Jos sen on tarkoitus toimia keskustelun pohjaksi kunnallisvaalien alla, olisi se voitu julkaista vähän aikaisemmin. Muistaakseni noita samankaltaisia karttoja olen nähnyt jo 1990-luvun puolella.

t. Rainer

----------


## kuukanko

> Vai onko verkko koko laajuudesssaan niin karkea ehdotus, että se etsii vielä muotoaan?


Eihän tuota verkkoa ole edes ehdottanut mikään virallinen taho, vaan Hesarin toimittaja on vaan kerännyt eri vaiheissa olevia raitiotiehankkeita ja -ideoita kasaan ja päättänyt nimittää niitä verkoksi. Kuten Nakkiputka totesi, kyseessä on vain vanhojen suunnitelmien tuominen esiin uudessa paketissa.

Esitetyssä verkossa on sitten hankkeita, jotka ovat aivan eri asteella toteutumisen suhteen. Jätkäsaaren ja Kalasataman ratikoiden tulo on lähes varmaa ja ne ovat laajennus Helsingin nykyiseen ratikkkaverkkoon, eivät osa jotakin uutta seudullista verkkoa. Sama koskee Laajasalon ratikkaa, sen toteutuminen vain ei ole yhtä varmaa.

Raide-Jokeri onkin sitten aidosti seudullinen pikaraitiotie ja siinä toteutustähtäinkin on kohtuullisen lähellä. Yksinään se ei vaan muodosta vielä verkkoa.

Jokeri II raitiotienä, erilaiset Etelä-Espoon raitiotiet ja Etelä-Vantaan poikittaisratikka sen sijaan ovat lähinnä ideoita. En usko, että kaikki niistä missään nimessä toteutuvat koskaan sellaisina, mitä niitä nyt esitetään. Toteutumisen aikajännekin on hyvin pitkä. Esim. Jokeri II:sta on todettu Keskuspuiston tunnelin hankesuunnitelmassa, että linjan liikennöinti busseilla tulee olemaan tarkoituksenmukaista vähintään useita vuosikymmeniä.

----------


## hylje

> Esim. Jokeri II:sta on todettu Keskuspuiston tunnelin hankesuunnitelmassa, että linjan liikennöinti busseilla tulee olemaan tarkoituksenmukaista vähintään useita vuosikymmeniä.


Elleivät sitten arviot menneet täysin päin honkia ja Jokeri I:n kohtalo toistuu, tällä kertaa vähän kalliimpana.

----------


## 339-DF

> Eihän tuota verkkoa ole edes ehdottanut mikään virallinen taho, vaan Hesarin toimittaja on vaan kerännyt eri vaiheissa olevia raitiotiehankkeita ja -ideoita kasaan ja päättänyt nimittää niitä verkoksi. Kuten Nakkiputka totesi, kyseessä on vain vanhojen suunnitelmien tuominen esiin uudessa paketissa.


Ja tuostakin paketista puuttuu esim. Suurpellon ratikka kokonaan (ainakin kartassa linja kulkee Kehä II:a) vaikka sen toteutuminen varmasti on todennäköisempää kuin jonkun omituisen Kivenlahti-Kauklahti -ratikan.

Sinänsä on kuitenkin positiivista, että HS pitää ratikoiden kehittämistä esillä. Saisi kirjoitella aiheesta useamminkin! Kyllä tuossa artikkelissa oli keskiverolehdenlukijalle varmasti mukana uusiakin asioita. HS voisi seuraavaksi vaikka ottaa Jätkäsaaren ratikan luupin alle ja kysellä hiukan tarkemmin siitä, milloin esim. Salmisaarenrannan työpaikat tulevat joukkoliikenteen piiriin.

----------


## mic

> Ja tuostakin paketista puuttuu esim. Suurpellon ratikka kokonaan (ainakin kartassa linja kulkee Kehä II:a) vaikka sen toteutuminen varmasti on todennäköisempää kuin jonkun omituisen Kivenlahti-Kauklahti -ratikan.


Kyllähän se Suurpellon ratikkalinjaus mielestäni siinä on. Tuo linjaus ei vaan paljon poikkea KehäII:lta. Siis linja kulkee Turunväylältä Kehä II:n linjausta ja poikkeaa siitä Henttaan kohdalla Suurpeltoon jossa ratikka ajaa KehäII:n suuntaisesti Suurpellon läpi ja jatkaa Olarin läpi Matkinkylään. Tuo pieni koukkaus mielestäni kuvassa näkyy mutta häviää vaan tuon mittakaavan takia.

----------


## 339-DF

> Esitetyssä verkossa on sitten hankkeita, jotka ovat aivan eri asteella toteutumisen suhteen. Jätkäsaaren ja Kalasataman ratikoiden tulo on lähes varmaa ja ne ovat laajennus Helsingin nykyiseen ratikkkaverkkoon, eivät osa jotakin uutta seudullista verkkoa. Sama koskee Laajasalon ratikkaa, sen toteutuminen vain ei ole yhtä varmaa.


Miksi Laajasalon ratikan toteutuminen ei ole mielestäsi yhtä varmaa kuin Kalasataman? Ensimmäisestä on olemassa kahden lautakunnan päätökset siitä, että kh:n pitäisi teettää hankesuunnitelma. Jälkimmäisen hankesuunnitelmasta ei ole tietoakaan.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Miksi Laajasalon ratikan toteutuminen ei ole mielestäsi yhtä varmaa kuin Kalasataman? Ensimmäisestä on olemassa kahden lautakunnan päätökset siitä, että kh:n pitäisi teettää hankesuunnitelma. Jälkimmäisen hankesuunnitelmasta ei ole tietoakaan.


Minusta suunnitelma-asteet eivät lopulta kerro paljoakaan toteutumistodennäköisyydestä. Kyse on siitä, kuinka kontroversaaleja hankkeet ovat, eli suomeksi kuinka paljon ristiriitoja ne herättävät. Laajasalon ratikka on iso hanke ja monet eivät ole varauksetta raitiovaunun takana vieläkään. Kalasatamaan taas on käytännössä aina ollut esillä ainoastaan raitiovaunuvaihtoehto. Ei ole väliä, millä asteella suunnitelmat ovat: Kalasatamaan tulee silti joka tapauksessa raitiovaunu aikanaan. Laajasalon ratikka saadaan kyllä hyvin todennäköisesti marssijärjestyksessä vietyä rakentamiseen asti, mutta Kalasataman ratikasta ei ole käytännössä epäilystäkään.

----------


## Kolli

Yhdyn edellisiin keskustelijoihin.

Sekä Jätkä että Laajasalo ovat jo menneen talven lumia, tai siis vanhoja asioita, joista on uutisoitu aiemmin. Itse olen käsittänyt, että Jätkän raitioteiden rakentaminen alkaa ennen Laajasaloa joko vaihtoehdon 2 tai 2S mukaan.

Jokeri I on meille kaikille tuttu, mutta kaikki muut viivat jutussa ovatkin sitten fantasiaa ja eriasteisia "heittoja" ilman minkäänlaista todellisuuspohjaa, ikävä kyllä.

Hesarin tyyliin kuuluu julkaista tällaisia juttuja, jotka saavat asiantuntemattoman lukijan hämääntymään. Esim. vuonna 1997 julkaistiin iso juttu, jonka mukaan metro oli tulossa Töölöön 2003. Samoin kehäradasta, Keski-Pasilasta ja monista "kutkuttavista" asioista on saatu aikaan sinänsä graafisesti hienoja juttuja, jotka ovat tosiasiassa pelkkiin arvauksiin, arveluihin ja hevosmiesten tietotoimistoon perustuvia. 

Ehkä paljastavin lause on kuitenkin jutun viimeinen:




> Vantaan kaupunkisuunnittelujohtajan Jukka Kullbergin ja Espoon yleiskaavapäällikön Harri Hietasen mukaan aikataulua näille suunnitelmille ei ole.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Miksi Laajasalon ratikan toteutuminen ei ole mielestäsi yhtä varmaa kuin Kalasataman?


Elmo on minusta periaatteessa oikeassa, mutta oma näkemykseni asioista on optimistisempi, koska ehkä asemani vuoksi näen vähän muuta.

Tiedän Laajasalolla olevan tiettyä vastustusta, mutta sekä poliittisesti että virkakunnassa asia on aika lailla itsestäänselvä jo. Kukaan ei kiistä faktoja eli käytännössä hankkeesta tehtyjä laskelmia, ja arkkitehtonisesti suunniteltava silta alkaa jo olla halutun asian asemassa. Aikataulullisesti yhteys on sidoksissa Kruunuvuorenrannan rakentamiseen. Ratikan hyödyt eivät muutu rahaksi, ellei sitä tehdä käytännössä niin nopeasti kuin mahdollista.

Olen myös Kollin ja muun aiemman keskustelun kanssa samaa mieltä, että kyse on tässä toimittajan kokoamasta esillä olleiden suunnitelmien yhteenvedosta. Jutun ajoitus perustunee kunnallisvaaleihin ja aiheen poiminta varmaankin siihen, että HS on muutamankin kerran todennut joukkoliikenteen olevan tärkeä vaaliteema.

Merkittävä jutun puute on minusta Lounais-Sipoo. Julkisesti on jo kerrottu, että sinnekin harkitaan ratikkaa, metron rinnalle tai vaihtoehtona. Ehkä se on jätetty pois siksi, että periaatteessa Helsinki ei vielä saa suunnitella aluetta, kun se on toista kuntaa. Mutta totta kai asian kanssa on pakko edetä kartoittamalla sitä, miten kaavoittaminen voidaan aloittaa.

Sipoon liikenneyhteydet ovat myös nopeasti toteutuvia, vaikka vielä ei ole mitään esitettävää, josta HS voisi karttaa piirtää. Minusta näyttää siltä, että nyt on opittu, että liikennejärjestelmä on se, mikä alueella on silloin kun siellä talot alkavat valmistua. 30 vuotta myöhemmin asiaa ei enää muuteta, tehtiin mitä vain. Metro, ratikka vai henkilöautot, se on päätettävä ensi vuoden aikana ja rakentaminen on sitten aloitettava saman tien.

Antero

----------


## Kolli

Silmäilin tuossa Helsingin talousarvioita 2009, joka sisältää kauden 2009-2011.
http://www.hel2.fi/taske/julkaisut/t...sarvio2009.pdf

(s.158 esim.)

Siinä jokerille oli budjetoitu *NOLLA EUROA*. Ja Jokeri II-tunnelista mainittiin, että rakennussuunnittelu alkaa 2013. Jätkäsaarelle ja Kruunuvuorelle oli varattu rahaa jo vuodelle 2009. Tämä jo todistaa HS:n jutun johtavan täysin harhaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Silmäilin tuossa Helsingin talousarvioita 2009 ... Tämä jo todistaa HS:n jutun johtavan täysin harhaan.


Hyvä havainto. Toisaalta tuollainen lehtijuttu on tietenkin suurpiirteinen, eikä siinä oikeastaan puhuttukaan mitään siitä, koska jotain tehdään.

Onhan HS tehnyt vastaavia juttuja metronkin laajenemisesta. Ei niissäkään sanota, koska tehdään metroa Töölön tai lentokentälle tahi Laajasaloon. Se on totta, että lukijat ottavat tällaiset jutut tyyliin: kohta nämä tehdään. Tämä voi olla tarkoituskin, jos halutaan muokata mielipiteitä. Mutta tämä mielipiteen muokkautuminen syntyy myös sen sivutuotteena, että lehti haluaa tehdä raflaavaa juttua, eikä korosta sitä, että tässä nyt esitellään jonkun ideoita tai haaveita, ei päätettyjä hankkeita.

Tuleepa mieleeni HS:n juttu Kruunuvuorenselän sillasta muutaman vuoden takaa. HS esitteli muistaakseni puolen sivun jutulla ja isoin kuvin, kuinka nyt tehdään komea silta Katajanokalta Laajasaloon. Siltaa vastustava taho KSV:ssä suunnilleen suuttui asiasta ja välillä olikin voimassa päätös, ettei mitään siltaa edes saa suunnitella. No oliko se väärin vain oikein, se juttu? Nyt on silta taas tulossa, joskin eri paikkaan.

Se, ettei budjetissa näy Jokeriratikan rahaa, on tässä vaiheessa aivan luonnollista. Suunnittelu on vielä sen verran kesken, ettei ole toisaalta tiedossa, paljonko budjetoidaan, ja toisaalta todennäköisesti rakentamista ei missään tapauksessa päästä aloittamaan näkyvissä olevalla kaudella. Jos halutaan, rakentamisaika on kuitenkin lyhyt, joten rata valmistunee varsin nopeasti siitä huolimatta, ettei sitä nyt näy rakentamisbudjeteissa. Kruunuvuoren silta on rakennustyönä isompi ja kauemmin kestävä asia, vaikka suunnittelu ei ole sen pidemmällä kuin Raidejokerillakaan.

Antero

----------


## Kolli

Jep. Itse en vaan käsitä kenen etu on puhua hienoista ratikka- ja metrohankkeista, kun koskaan ne eivät toteudu. Milloinkahan ihmiset oppivat?
Edelleenkin pidän vastuuttomana jokeri2-tunnelin lykkäämistä vuoteen 2013, mielestäni joukkoliikennelautakunnan esittämä aikataulu olisi ollut paljon parempi.

Jos jokeri1-ratikalle ei ole tulossa rahaa edes 2011, kuten nyt näyttää, niin ilmeisesti aikaisin mahdollinen on 2012, vai osaako esim. Antero sanoa, onko käytännössä mahdotonta esim (vihr+vas+sdp+kesk) pohjalta rukata Pajusen paperia siten, että jokeri saisi vauhtia. Kokoomus ei tietenkään kannata ratikkaa tai muutakaan julkista. Itse olen aika skeptinen koko homman suhteen.
Mikä olisi aikaisin mahdollinen rakentamisen aloittaminen, jos 2009-2011 esitykseen saataisiin rahaa jokerille?

----------


## tislauskolonni

Tämän päivän Helsingin Sanomissa on artikkeli, jossa kerrotaan konsulttiyhtiön WSP:n Espoon kaupungille laatimista raideliikenteen visioista.

En usko, että tuollaista suunniteltua länsimetron haaraa Suurpellon kautta Lommilaan tullaan koskaan rakentamaan, mutta nuo ratikkaratasuunnitelmat vaikuttavat mielenkiintoisilta. Tuossa suunnitelmassahan on jo kunnollinen ratikkaverkko. Jos tuollaista raideverkkoa aletaan joskus toteuttamaan, täytyisi siihen saada yhteys Jorvin sairaalaan. 

Tästä Espoon kartasta voi tutkia kaavoitushakkeita ja nykyasemakaavaa tai vaikkapa ilmakuvaa Espoosta pikaratikkasuunnitelmien järkevyyttä silmällä pitäen. Esimerkiksi Olarin ja Espoon keskuksen välillä kulkevan reitin varteen Puolarmetsään (Holmanpuisto) on suunnitteilla muun muassa viisikerroksisia kerrostaloja ja pientaloasutusta. Jokeri II:n reitin varteen esimerkiksi Nihtisiltaan suunnitellaan lisää rakentamista. Tässä  on pdf-muodossa oleva havainnekuva yksistä alueen suunnitelmista. Tuonne työpaikkojen keskelle on siis suunnitteilla myös ainakin jonkin verran asutusta, kuusi kahdeksankerroksista asuinkerrostaloa (kartalla AK). Muuten tuossa kaavassa on liike- ja toimistorakentamista. Keraankin saattaa tulla asuinrakentamista ainakin Karamalmin kaavoitushankkeen perustietojen mukaan. Paljoa ei asiasta vielä kerrota, mutta sen mukaan alueelle olisi suunnitteilla kerrostaloasutusta.

----------

